

New metasearch engine leaves Google, Yahoo crawling - shard
http://www.physorg.com/news157205720.html

======
asimjalis
The key word in the original headline before it was changed ("New metasearch
engine may leave Google in the dust") was "may". The truth value of the
headline remained unchanged if it was restated as, "New metasearch engine may
not leave Google in the dust."

